# Switch near sink??



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

My wife wants a switched light (recessed) put in over the kitchen sink.

Not a problem for me to do, - - but are there any particular rules about having a switch to close to the sink or anything??

Thanks . . .


----------



## goose134 (Oct 10, 2007)

None that I know of. Disposal units are switched next to the sink, and lights over the sink are not uncommon at all. So it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Nope. This is a perfectly typical installation. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks a lot, - - I'll remember you guys next time you need an excuse to get out of work around the house . . . 


J/K, :laughing: - - appreciate it . . . :thumbsup:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Tom R said:


> ..... or anything??


You tell us about this mysterious "anything" and we might get you out of that job:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

:laughing: 'Anything' is what can usually get added once I've started :laughing:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Think the code says you can't put a switch within 3 feet of the sink if there's more than 3 beers within the installer?:whistling


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Two beers and a bottle of vodka, then . . . :thumbsup:


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)

It will be Christmas soon. Don't install a switch, wait for those "Clapper" commercials to start up, that's probably the best solution...


----------

